# ملف صغير بس مفيد لحسابات الحمل التبريدي



## م/فـــــــواز (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صبااااح الخير للجميع 
هذا ملف مأخوذ من جاااامعة امريكية ويشح بالرسم والقوانين الفرق بين الحمل التبريدي والحرارة المكتسبة 

تحياتي


----------



## م شريف (24 يوليو 2007)

جاري التحميل ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ثامر شديد (24 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم على مجهودك اللامع


----------



## الدكة (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرك لك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## mohamed55555 (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حبلف (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير

:56:


----------



## صديق المهندسين (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكور م. فواز على الرابط المفيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## soran_ali (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرك لك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## الصانع (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً

وفقك الله


----------



## يوسف محي الدين (26 يوليو 2007)

بورك فيك اخ فواز


----------



## cooline (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكورر...واستمرررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن-الهاشمي (30 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و في كل اعضاء المنتدى.


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (30 يوليو 2007)

شكرا فواز على هذة الاضافة الرائعة


----------



## المهيب بن علي (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكولر ابو الفوز


----------



## NSGNSG (9 أغسطس 2007)

loading now


----------



## مهندس/علي (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر علي مجهودك وربنا يجعلة في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## 1998 (9 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود تستحق عليه الشكر والثناء
تحياتى وتقديرى ،:13: ،،


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (10 أغسطس 2007)

عاشت ايدك اخويه فوووووووواز


----------



## ميكا (10 أغسطس 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## salmanha (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العرين (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا باش مهندس وأستمر وانشالله نستمر معكم بالعطاءات


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

أفادكم الله


----------



## الجيلانى الهادى (12 أغسطس 2007)

:69:اشكرك كثيرا علي هذا البداع جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد بكير (12 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## انس الهيتي (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## sam6 (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حازم نجم (16 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## kondor (16 أغسطس 2007)

مششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## hado (19 أغسطس 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (19 أغسطس 2007)

الرجال أربع رجل يدري ويدري أنه يدري فذاك عالما فسألوه

مشكووووووووووووووورين ياأخي على هذه المشاركة 
العراقي.....


----------



## 000403 (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.سعد نجم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف


----------



## amin aly (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا فواز على هذة الاضافة الرائعة


----------



## سامي الجن (17 مايو 2008)

الفرق بين الحمل التبريدي والحرارة المكتسبة بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (17 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخى على هذة الملفات


----------



## m7md3shor (22 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## sosodeep (23 مايو 2008)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس الغربيه (25 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (25 مايو 2008)

الحمد لله الذى جعل لنا رزقا من لدنة وشكرا نسعى بة لشكر النعمة للمنعم الله سبحانة وتعالى


----------



## المنياوىالاحمدى (25 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (26 مايو 2008)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## 000403 (29 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الواثق بالله (30 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## مهندس حالم (2 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا الجهد اخي العزيــــــز


----------



## Aburrum (2 يونيو 2008)

Salam alikom, when i click on how to use duct design..nothing is openeing..


----------



## قحطان العابدي (5 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mjoda (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mjoda (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## صاحب الدليمي (8 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هشام حربى (9 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالإبي (12 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (3 يوليو 2008)

thanxthanxthanxthanxthanxthanx


----------



## عذروب (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكورر اخي


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (3 يوليو 2008)

Thank you brother


----------



## 000403 (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## صديق القمر (16 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ........


----------



## السيد صابر (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القاضي المبتدئ (17 يوليو 2008)

ما ظهر الملف


----------



## ezeldin (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

لك كل الشكر ملف رائع


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي على الهديةالقيمة


----------



## احمدخليلعبدالحميد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع وجار التحميل


----------



## م محمدعمران (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو من ادارة الملتقى الكرام تمكينى من التحميل ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_alex (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جارى التحميل وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (30 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (2 أبريل 2014)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ahmedkorshom (19 أبريل 2014)

جاري التحميل ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------

